
Microsoft laying off another 2,850 people in the next 12 months - w1ntermute
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-layoffs-2850-windows-phone-disaster-2016-7
======
tracker1
It looks like the sales reorg will be part of this, which has been somewhat
desperately needed, based on comments in terms of trying to get correct
licensing for a number of their product lines. It will be interesting in the
overal effects of this long term.

As with any bureaucracy (big business, or government), there is often a lot of
room to restructure without significant impact to the larger organization or
to outside people and orgs.

